

Mac users don't like people touching their technology - markbao
http://scienceblogs.com/cognitivedaily/2008/05/casual_fridays_mac_users_dont.php

======
nirmal
Correlation is not causality.

~~~
LPTS
Correlation is causality if the best science has mechanisms that explain the
causal relationship.

Here, correlation is causality.

------
zepolen
test httpsd://asdf

------
LPTS
I loathe when people touch my MacBook Pro or iPhone.

This does not surprise me. Because the UI on Mac is so much better its easier
for it to seem like part of your body.

This is the same thing that happens to people who feel pain when their car
gets a dent or a violinist feels his bow is part of his arm.

Parts of the brain called the sensosomatory cortex and parietal cortex are
involved.

~~~
jrockway
I get a little nervous when letting other people use my computer because I
don't want them to see my browsing history, which firefox provides as soon as
you type a letter in the URL bar.

Not that I really have anything to hide, but it does feel weird.

~~~
LPTS
Of course there is that. No one wants to have their porn habits exposed to
great aunt Hilda because she started typing popcapgames.com and they like to
watch poppingcherries.com or something. Or diseases they might research, or
gifts.

But, I don't think that would explain why this extended to gadgets like iPods
like in the article.

~~~
jrockway
I am also a bit shy about my music collection. Not sure why, but I am.

~~~
LPTS
Because it's an expression of your personality and you're an introvert?
(That's how I feel about it.)

